# Night out in Shanghai



## Stephan1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey folks,

I'm in Shanghai this Friday night and want to go out and hit some bars, anyone in!?
I'm from Germany, currently living in Hong Kong, always looking forward to meet new people.
Cheers, Stephan


----------

